
The Problem with Sugar-Daddy Science - MandieD
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/09/problem-sugar-daddy-science/598231/
======
jelliclesfarm
There are so many knee jerk/emotional rants in this opinion piece that I don’t
even know where to begin.(PS: I like Sarah Taber and follow her on Twitter,
fwiw)

I will just say this: I don’t think the particular example of Food computer at
MIT Media Lav isn’t about ‘sugar daddy science’..but rather just a garden
variety university level investors relationship.

Another issue is with more federal funding for research. I doubt it will
actually fund research in public universities. It will likely be used for the
care and feeding of tenured staff and less on research.

